# Dumb question: Should corduroy pants have a crease?



## Overman138 (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's one I am ready to receive some I-can't-believe-you-have-to-ask responses about:

In your opinion, should corduroy pants have a crease? And, does your response depend on the width of the wale, or whether there is a cuff or not?

Many thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

No and No.

Creases ruin corduroy. I never put a crease in any of my corduroy trousers, regardless of the type of cord and regardless of the type of trouser.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll have to disagree with the Earl on this one. It depends entirely on the relative formality of the corduroys in question (granted corduroys are casual by nature). I don't have creases on my wide wale cords, but do have them on some of my higher quality narrow-wale cords (e.g. cords with side adjusters rather than belt loops).


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> higher quality narrow-wale cords (e.g. cords with side adjusters rather than belt loops).


Now you mentioning side adjusters reminded me of a very good quality pair of cords I've got that have got a crease in, narrow-wale bottle green, and no belt loops.

But apart from sewage, democracy, roads, education, and narrow-wale bottle green cords what have the Romans...I mean creases ever given us hey? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't crease any of my pants.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

No crease for me on wide whale cords or thin whale cords. I wear both casually.


----------



## Cavebear58 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Depends*

I agree with Cardinals5 - it depends on the cords and their relative 'informality'. I've a few pairs of 'going out to drinks in the pub' cords that ARE pressed to a crease. I've a few pairs of corduroy jeans which are not.

Of course, the pressed ones don't HOLD the crease for very long, but that wasn't the point.

Cheers
Graham.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

I can picture a crease on narrow-wale cords looking okay, but definitely not on wide wales.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't crease any of my casual trousers, but such would be difficult as I don't even press them :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Overman138 (Feb 14, 2010)

Excellent responses from all - many thanks.

another question I have, relating to casual pants in general regards cuffing:

It appears from the threads on this forum that one should always have a cuff on trousers of any kind. I have always preferred a cuff for wearing with more ornate shoes (oxfords, wingtips, tassel loafers, optional on the medium ground offered by a classic strap penny loafer) and to go without one when wearing smoother topped (i.e. driving moccasins, or more casual shoes like topsiders).

What are your thoughts on cuffing pants in general, and ,since we are in a corduroy-related thread, with cords?

thanks again!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

As we are in the Trad forum, and as I am in Europe, I have to tread lightly, so I will whisper to you

I don't have a single pair of trousers with cuffs...shhhhh....never liked the look or the way the material lies with a cuff. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> As we are in the Trad forum, and as I am in Europe, I have to tread lightly, so I will whisper to you
> 
> I don't have a single pair of trousers with cuffs...shhhhh....never liked the look or the way the material lies with a cuff. :icon_smile_wink:


Trads! Throw the Earl into the Tower for he has blasphemed!

Cuffs are entirely a personal decision except with dinner suits where no cuffs are allowed. There are some strange "rules" floating around - pleated pants must have cuffs, flat front pants must have cuffs, etc., etc., but most gents just decide for themselves. Personally, I find cuffs a bit rakish (a good thing in my eyes), especially at 1.75" though some favor the full 2". After venturing into the more substantial cuffs, which help produce better trouser drape and keep your creases hanging straight, you'll feel a bit unusual without them (like a locomotive without its cowcatcher).


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Trads! Throw the Earl into the Tower for he has blasphemed!


Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa! :icon_smile: Who am I kidding if I think prayers help? Cos It was always us Catholics getting thrown in the Tower anyway! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> especially at 1.75"


1.75" what that decimal inches? :icon_smile_big: I assume you mean 1 3/4" :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> 1.75" what that decimal inches? :icon_smile_big: I assume you mean 1 3/4" :icon_smile_wink:


Insolence! I ought to give you a good cuffing :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Insolence! I ought to give you a good cuffing :icon_smile_wink:


2" turn-ups at dawn!


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

Most of my pants have cuffs, but not my cords. As for creases on cords, I iron my cords inside out to help with the wrinkles, and then fold them. Sometimes, when they have sat folded on a shelf for a while, they do develop a slight crease.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

*Hand-pressed crease on cords and no cuffs for me.*

I find that the slight crease I get from flattening the legs by hand and maintain just by placing them carefully on a hanger looks fine. I don't try to maintain a pressed crease in cords. And I prefer uncuffed trousers in general.

Despite the widespread belief that cuffed pants hang better because of the added weight of the extra material, I've never found them to make any difference. As mentioned above, some fabrics may hold a crease better when cuffed - but this seems to apply primarily to finer materials (120 and above) with a soft finish that I don't usually wear.

I've damaged a few cuffs by catching a heel in them. Cuffs serve no purpose I can identify, and there's simply not enough weight to the extra few inches of material to make any difference at all. And I prefer the smoother look - a break looks right without a cuff but makes many cuffed pants look too "schlumpy" and Woody Allen for my taste.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

bluesman said:


> a break looks right without a cuff but makes many cuffed pants look too "schlumpy" and Woody Allen for my taste.


That's it! I couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa! :icon_smile: Who am I kidding if I think prayers help? Cos It was always us Catholics getting thrown in the Tower anyway! :icon_smile_wink:





Earl of Ormonde said:


> 1.75" what that decimal inches? :icon_smile_big: I assume you mean 1 3/4" :icon_smile_wink:





Cardinals5 said:


> Insolence! I ought to give you a good cuffing :icon_smile_wink:





Earl of Ormonde said:


> 2" turn-ups at dawn!


I just wanted to commend you all...Even though there was a disagreement, no one turned all snarky and mean.

I'm a big fan of the Trad forum. Thanks, guys! Keep it up!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I cuff all of my trousers (except my one pair of 501s). I started with 1 3/4" but have moved up to 2". 

In an attempt to address the notion that cuffs don't look great with a full break, I'd say that to an extent I agree. Thus, one should go for less of a break with cuffs (or no break as some of our members advocate---I'm pretty close on some of my trousers).


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

To answer the O.P., "no."

I don't cuff my cords, either. The material is too thick, and a big bulky cuff looks silly.

Furthermore, there is the practical argument that cords are "country trousers," and as such are best left un-cuffed, as cuffs fill with leaves, briars and other debris.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

bluesman said:


> I find that the slight crease I get from flattening the legs by hand and maintain just by placing them carefully on a hanger looks fine. I don't try to maintain a pressed crease in cords.


Well struck. I can't imagine ironing a crease in to corduroy, as the wales will flatten right out. The hand press sound worth a try! Cuffs would seem bulky, so I avoid those on corduroy. BB's recent sale produced some nice narrow-wale cords that I am wearing a ton in this arctic northeast weather. Bill


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

No crease on the the cords. It brings to mind creased jeans, which always make me wince a bit. But I never crease anything.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^LOL, I was visiting one of my best friends from high school a while back, and I noticed his jeans were creased. I started to heckle him. Then his wife chimed in that he also starches them. We were probably too brutal in the ensuing onslaught of laughter and insults, but I'm sure he got me back later that night on some eccentricity of my own.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

agnash said:


> Most of my pants have cuffs, but not my cords. As for creases on cords, I iron my cords inside out to help with the wrinkles, and then fold them. Sometimes, when they have sat folded on a shelf for a while, they do develop a slight crease.


All of my trousers have cuffs - I don't have a dinner suit and no longer wear jeans.

I do have a couple of pair of wide wale cords from which I am going to have the cuffs removed - I like cuffs on my narrow wale cords though.

I agree with most others that there is not much point in putting a crease in cords.


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

Coleman said:


> ^LOL, I was visiting one of my best friends from high school a while back, and I noticed his jeans were creased. I started to heckle him. Then his wife chimed in that he also starches them. We were probably too brutal in the ensuing onslaught of laughter and insults, but I'm sure he got me back later that night on some eccentricity of my own.


Having been a rodeo cowboy in my younger days I can tell you this is quite common place in Texas. My wranglers went from the store to the cleaners to have a crease pressed in and to be starched heavily. Depending on the boot heel height I always bought them 2 to 4 inches longer for the wrinkle and so that they looked right when riding. And I always ironed mine after washing. Cowboys and western wear in general has it's own code and is also very regional. Trust me on this Cowboys can be real divas when it comes to their clothes and accessories.:icon_smile:

I'm not a fan of creases in cords.
I like cuffs on some of pants.
I like the look of a cuffed pant draped on a nice loafer.


----------

